
Show HN: How to Get Rich, the Book - raelmiu
https://bitesizedbook.com
======
raelmiu
I really loved Naval's tweet storm How to Get Rich (without getting lucky) and
while I really enjoy the podcast ([https://nav.al](https://nav.al)) I wanted
it as a kindle book as well...

So I made one! Hope you enjoy it. Any feedback is much appreciated, this is my
first book design ever (as you can probably tell).

